# Field round with light bow



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Lighter/shorter arrows or a lower anchor.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I shot a 30# recurve back in the 60s when I was a teen. Bows had wood limbs back then making them as slow as a longbow but we also used wooden arrows that were much heavier than the aluminum or carbon arrows used today by people shooting longbows. Most tournaments were 100 yards back then except for the Clout which was 160 yards. So 50 yards should be easy but someone needs to show you how. If you are trying to shoot instinctive, then it takes many hours ,days, and years of practice. There are other ways that are much easier.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I shot a full round last week. 32# off the fingers @29". Full length Warrior 700s with 100 grain screw points shot off the shelf (300 grains total). 42 yard point on with my index finger at the corner of my mouth. 50 yards is right at the height of my shelf, 60 yards I put the shelf at the top of the bale. Those arrows are a little stiff, so holding to the right at distance anyway gives me room to see. The 70 and 80 yards target I just held over and hoped for the best.

I was messing around with some Easton Vector 1000's last night. They give me a point on distance of 55 yards, and stay centered left to right all the way there. Gaps at close range are huge though if you aren't string walking.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Combination of what Grantmac says, lighter, shorter arrow, and changing to split finger. Also, lowering your anchor. The key is that is you are going to shoot long shots, then you have to adopt a form that supports long shots.

You are not going to get the optimum result if you try to force the way you shoot on something that it is not suited for. If you are going to shoot long with a light bow then you need make some changes.

I shoot WA field with a 27 pound bow pulling 32.5 at 32 inches. My longbow for field is about 41 pounds at 32. I am launching artillery with the longbow and wood arrows. 

If I was to get serious about field with that bow then I would probably need to work on getting more horsepower than my D shaped Falco. For now, longbow is a diversion.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Know fellow in WI. shooting 24# & shoots around 800 on the 900 round & know he also shoots field but don't know his scores but believe around 500.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

^ he also shoots a recurve bow with his fingers at that 24# bow.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

Most tournaments were 100 yards back then except for the Clout which was 160 yards.







Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

Go to a lower anchor, that's what good shooters do, or they vary the anchor from 3under to split for longer distance. Has nothing to do with bow weight. I shot field rounds...20ft to 80 yards back in 60's through the 80's with low to mid 30# bows with never an issue reaching out there. I shot split fingers all the time and learned to adapt to the really close shots. 3under gets the arrow close to the eye, good for close range, not so much for long range. Learn to adjust.


----------

